# Hopelessly Outdated (Updating the Wool/Fleece Pant List!)



## meco

I was hoping some of you could help me add to this list in Diapering Resources.

It is hopelessly outdated (how much changes in a year!). I would love to change that. *Post #11 has the knitted wool businesses and artists*.

Here is the current list (non knitted wool and fleece):

This is a work in progress. I am listing all places where you can find wool and fleece diaper pants.

Baby Bloomrs
Bizzy B Hive
Black Sheep Crossing
Creations Boutique
Crinkle Bottoms
El Bee Baby Wool
Dunk n' Fluff (has sets)
Full Moon Baby Gear Both
Holden's Landing
Knitteds & Fitteds
Lily Pad Landing
Naturekins
Patchwork Pixie MDF Wool
Patchwork Pixie (also can be found at Midday Faire
Peenut Pants (has sets)
Placid Baby
Reuseabums
Righteous Baby Wool
Simon's Custom Cloth Coming Soon!
Snoogie Snaps Both
Sugar Bear Bums Wool
Sugarbums Both
Snuzzi
Tiny Bird Organics
Tykie Diapers Wool
Universal Mama Wool
Valor Kids Wool
WAHMarama
WeCeeCee Fleece

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=204675

_Any more you can think of?_ There has to be more









Please feel free to spam me with any more than you know of or if you make them yourself. I WELCOME any additions anyone can make.


----------



## nohomama

Dunk n' Fluff
Peenut Pants
Snuzzi
Tiny Birds


----------



## organicmommy

You can get them at very least Wool at www.lilypadlanding.com
I believe I have seen them stocked at www.universalmama.com and www.knittedsandfitteds.com


----------



## meco

Also:
http://hyenacart.com/wahmarama/


----------



## Spark

Creations Boutique at http://www.hyenacart.com/CreationsBoutique/


----------



## mamabella

www.wolfwoolies.com - wool


----------



## bfcdapmamam

www.bubblebuttboutique.com


----------



## RufusBeans

Holden's Landing


----------



## Woolly Meredith

Llamajama
Hyena cart
Cotton Tail Baby
Diaperware


----------



## meco

thanks, I added the wool/fleece pants in the OP. I have another link for the wool knit pants, and I am going to add all of those that I saw here there







:

Thank you so much!


----------



## meco

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=204674 here is the longie list though all will be added that have been listed here!

This is the beginning of a list of where you can find knit and/or crochet longies.

All the Buzz Baby Crochet
Baa Baa Bottoms
BaaBaaSheeShee
Baby Woolies
Baby World NZ
Babyology not hand
Black Cat Knits
Bridget's Soakers
Bubblebutt Boutique
Bungalow Buns
Cottontail Baby
Cozy Stitches
Crinkle Bottoms
Curly Purly
Cushie Tushie
DiaperWare
Frog Bottoms
Green Mountain Wee Woolies eBay Store
Holy Sheep Yarns
Irish Baby Knits
Knit in Your Bants
Knit Witz Baby
Knittabots
Knitterbockers
Knitty Bitty
The Knitty Kitty
Kool Sheep Soakers
Ky Baby Knits
Little Turtle Knits eBay ID - littleturtleknits
Lime Light Boutique
Llamajama
Natural Babies
Nellie's Knickers
Lists on Universal Mama/Lime Light
Little Belle Soakers
Little Blue Frog Works
Little Prince Parker
Montana's Diaper Store
Mosaic Moon
Mr. Peabody's Soakers
Peenut Pants
Pickle Pants crochet
Sit on Knits
Nana's Woolies eBay Store
 [email protected] Renate at Nana's Woolens
Storm in the Attic in Dutch/[email protected] eBay ID - stormopzolder
Sweet Pea Soakers
Tiny Birds Organic
Warm Heart Woolies
Wiggle Worms Wooly Things
Wolf Woolies
Wonderful Woolies /eBay ID wonderfulwoolies
Woolie Wuvies
Woolly Rascals
Wooly Bum Bums Crochet
Wooly Wonders by Nada
Wooly Wonder Forum
Wooly Wonder
Z to A Kids


----------



## Lilangels

www.wahmtropolis.com has knit, crochet, and tunisian crochet!


----------



## imp&pixie

I LOVE Precious Dignity for fleece & wool pants! I can't believe she isn't on your list yet!! Deanna is a dream to work with.


----------



## Kdybs

Wildflower Diapers has beautiful wool soakers. I







her stock!


----------



## nohomama

I forgot to include Limelight Boutique when I first posted. Among other things, she makes wool pants/sets.


----------



## meritodd1221

www.sweetknits.com


----------



## MilkOnDemand

www.zoombabygear.com has fleece pants


----------



## threeforme2005

www.rainbow-waters.com also has fleece, wool and OV pants and sets


----------



## mamamoo

www.happyhippybaby.com







for knitted ones.

and www.naturalbabyvillage.com
and www.hyenacart.com/feast


----------



## mylilsugarbritches

I thought I'd add my newly created cart to this list: http://hyenacart.com/fuzzybritches (Fuzzy Britches Diapering Duds). I make recycled wool items (wraps, longies, shorts) with wool appliques either custom requests or designs I have available in my album. Please let me know if there's anything I can create for that special little person in your life!


----------



## kathywiehl

www.babyoftheworld.com- fleece


----------



## Heather Walker

Do recycled count? If so here's some:

www.affordablediapers.com
http://hyenacart.com/PamperedBaby/
http://hyenacart.com/TheCoveredCaboose/
www.wallypop.net
www.jenncatsmeow.com
http://hyenacart.com/butterflybunz/


----------



## slkmile

New Life Woolens has both pants and crocheted items.

Oh and Black Sheep Crossing merged with Woolybumbums to create New Life Woolens so the first two are no longer active sites.

There is another recycled wool maker, Woolybottoms.


----------



## HappyMama0823

I found another website not on your list. www.punkinbutt.com


----------



## ash242627

Design by Grace on Hyena Cart


----------



## PreciousTreasures

I found very traditional wool, silk and cotton "nappies" at www.nordicwoolens.com I love their warm wool stuff!!!


----------



## spirit19

http://www.loveybums.com/


----------



## moonyoungi

Here is one. She has really beautiful organic longies and soakers.

www.green-way-baby-wear.com


----------



## milknsheep

Fleece at Bellies, Babies 'n More ~ www.BelliesBabiesnMore.com

Wool and Fleece at The Whole SHEBang Congo ~ www.hyneacart.com/thewholeshebang


----------



## bea3

Betterforbabies.com carries organic wool Little Beetle wraps, soakers, pants and even underwear. It is the softest wool. I love my soakers. I highly recommend them. If I had it to do all over again, I might become a devotee... as it is I love when dd is in her Little Beetle ensemble. And she always asks for the soaker even when wearing another wrap...


----------



## georgia

Please note that members are not allowed to recommend their own sites as this is considered advertising which is a violation of the User Agreement. Thanks for your cooperation and understanding









Quote:

_Advertising in discussion threads is strictly prohibited. Do not post to advertise your product, business, website or blog or in any other manner from which you would financially benefit. Advertising in signatures is only permitted with a Signature Advertising Package. Blogs linked in signatures may not contain advertising/promotion without a Signature Advertising Package. Information about acceptable board advertising may be obtained by contacting [email protected]. MDC sales and fundraising information may be posted by administrators, moderators and designated members. Members may not use their business or product names as a username._


----------

